# Specialized 2FO Cliplite Shoes - Anyone running these?



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Need a new pair of shoes and was eyeing the 2FO Cliplites. Anyone have them? Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Specialized 2FO Cliplite vs. 5.10 Kestrel - A Review

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=986581&share_fid=23347&share_type=t


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

Going on 3 months, still very happy with mine...

Here's a link to one of my posts on the 2FO Cliplites:
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/educate-me-clipless-shoes-work-well-occasional-hike-bike-1010031.html#post12596406


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Super-pleased with mine. Probably my all-around favorite clipless shoe.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I ride version 1 of the 2FO's, Clipping in and out is easy and I can walk normal.

Chose to NOT Upgrade to the Clip Light because I ride so much wet stuff. 
My Oldies hose out and are dry by morning, was not sure if the new ones would not develop a stink, stench, odor, smell or worse...

How do they do people ?

They sure seem lighter...


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

I just bought the 2FO Cliplite's after doing a ton of research. I considering the Giro Terraduro (reported issues on this site), Specialized Rimes (too narrow), Pearl Izumi X-Project 1.0 and the X-Alp Launch II's (didn't get to try these out but sizing would likely be an issues).

I've used the same specialized shoes since a 2003 ish time frame, but they just kept going! It was pretty impressive. They were heavy, stiff soled, and fit well. I couldn't stand the way the super stiff sole and tread made you waddle around and they didn't exactly provide any traction, unless you were in mud. The soles finally wore away enough for me to need some new shoes. I wanted some shoes I could easily walk in but didn't want to sacrifice pedal efficiency. I also wanted them to be reliable and wanted to have some type of BOA type system. My old shoes of past have had a combination of laces and Velcro straps or just Velcro straps. 

So I started my research and initially concluded I wanted vibram soled shoes. I almost purchased some Terraduro shoes online, after reading some good reviews. I then ran across a few post on here of numerous people having delamination type issues around the clip area. Supposedly they have made changes in their manufacturing process but there are still reports of them having the same issue. I then found a local shop that had some Specialized Rimes. I tried them on and they were just too narrow for my feet. I have wider then average feet.

I really likes the idea of the X-Project 1.0's and the reviews were very positive towards this shoes. The Launch II's also sounded nice and the few reviews I found were positive. There were potential sizing issues with this brand. Even the website says that they are running large and there weren't any local companies I could try and buy from.

Then I ran across the 2FO Cliplites. There were some great reviews on these shoes so I decided to go with them. My local bike shop is a specialized dealer so I ordered a pair through them. They finally got them in and I tried them on and the were just a tiny bit narrow for my feet but so were the last pair of Specialized I had. I wore them around the house a few days and they quickly settled in. 

I went in for my first ride and they are amazing, so far. I can walk around in them almost like my Nike shoes! Pedal efficience is just as good as my old Specialized stiff soled shoes. I had no heal lift during the ride or while walking. There were no hot spots after a 13 mile ride. The BOA system works great! The tightening direction does take a little time to get used to because they are opposite direction for each shoe. I do love that they ratchet tight and ratchet back loose. They aren't going to get bumped and automatically open all the way up like on some other brands. I was initially tightening them down to much but once I rode with them, I realized I had them to tight. The sidewalls of the shoes are pretty firm and they take a good push to get your foot in. I imagine this will get easier once they get used more. I wear a 10.5 in almost every shoe I've owned. I ordered a 44 which come to a 10.6 and the fit is perfect. I use them with shimano spd's and XT pedals. I've had no issue with getting into or out of the pedals.

I hope this helps. There isn't much info on this site about these shoes.

I can't comment on any stink issues because they are so new but my feet don't sweat much and I don't have stanky feet. I also don't ride when it's wet if I can help it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I have both the 2f0 flats and clip lites. I've worn my clip lites only for 3 rides and I went back to flats. The clip lites with the boa system felt really comfortable. It was good when I had to hike a bike and the platform was stiff enough for good pedaling efficiency. I like that you can move the cleats back further than other shoes and I like the channel which made clipping in very easy. Weight is important to me and these were light. They weren't cheap but I have no problems recommending them. Maybe one day I'll go back to clip less or just sell them. As a reference point I've ridden road bikes over 25years ago on clip less and straps. These aren't as stiff but very comfortable for when you have to bike and hike.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anybody have trouble with the rubber sole coming loose from the hard sole? The rubber sole around the cleat box is starting to come loose and tear off in pieces. I been using the shoes for about five months now and ride a variety of different trails in NorCal. I've always liked Specialized's shoe but wanting to know if this is a isolated occurrence or a trend.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive used my 2fo flats for 4-5 months and no issues other than the sole getting chewed up my the grub screws. Ive only worn my 2fo cliplites for a few rides and now they sit in my closet after having gone back to flats. The 2fo's seem to be well made.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## roadracerX (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been wearing the 2fo cliplites for about a month now, they replaced my first pair of clipless shoes which I've had since 2011 so they had some big shoes to fill. 

I did not expect to be impressed so quickly but so far I'm very happy with their comfort and performance. Can't speak for longevity though, way too early to tell. I'm using mine with HT T1 pedals that use a SPD type cleat.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I just got a pair and boy, are they ugly! They look like the cheap black work shoes that people get at Walmart. They also have a grey version, which I'd much rather have, but the Spec store didn't have my size in stock. They come with 2 sets of laces, one black and one a nice blue that matches my RIP 9. That helps with the looks of the shoe, but man, they are ugly. The laces are the thick sporty variety, and they come undone quickly. My right one came undone and wound around the crank. Either double-knot them, or slip them under the springy lace holder (Lacelock™) that's underneath where the laces, uh, lace up.

I've only done one ride, and that was a brief one around the fields behind my house. I also wore them to mow my lawn because I wanted to break them in and get them a little dirty so they wouldn't be so new-looking. They're pretty comfy right out of the box and plenty stiff on the bike. They seem to let little pebbles & debris inside, which was annoying, but we'll see how they do on the trail. They're black, with ventilation areas here and there. I'm hoping they won't be too hot come summer, being black (and ugly).










I wear size 48 EU/13.75 US in these shoes. I have a narrow foot and these give you plenty of room to cinch them up for the skinny footers. I paid full boat (pun intended), $130.

The end.

Edit: NOT the end. I realized after posting that the original review was for the Cliplite version. Silly me.

Review: Specialized 2FO Flat Shoes | BIKE Magazine


----------

